# Smoked walleye



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2019)

Decided to do up another batch of smoked walleye. Went over pretty good with the crew before.
Brined up and placed on racks. 1st pic racked turned out blurry, but got while in smoker






TBS rolling , hickory,oak,cherry





End product ( very satisfied)


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2019)

Nice! Where you getting that many walleye?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 2, 2019)

What's a Walleye?  JK.  Looks tasty!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 2, 2019)

Mmmmm... Man that fish looks good.
Nice job!


----------



## Preacher Man (Jun 2, 2019)

Been thinking about going for some walleye. Those look prescription.

What was your brine recipe?


----------



## danbury (Jun 2, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> What's a Walleye?  JK.  Looks tasty!


Not sure if you are serious or not, but in case yes, Walleye is a northern fish.  To me it is one of the best tasting fish there is.  Although the smoked walleye look tantalizing to me, I would go for them fried up in a heart beat!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 2, 2019)

WR, Looks delicious !


----------



## PAS (Jun 2, 2019)

Great Lakes special!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 2, 2019)

danbury said:


> Not sure if you are serious or not, but in case yes, Walleye is a northern fish.  To me it is one of the best tasting fish there is.  Although the smoked walleye look tantalizing to me, I would go for them fried up in a heart beat!



Walleye is not common where I come from, but I've caught a Sauger (a close relative) around these parts.  It was very tasty dipped in some cornmeal and fried!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 2, 2019)

danbury said:


> Not sure if you are serious or not, but in case yes, Walleye is a northern fish.  To me it is one of the best tasting fish there is.  Although the smoked walleye look tantalizing to me, I would go for them fried up in a heart beat!




I agree.   Walleye is the best tasting fish from what I tried here in pa.     Yours looks great.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 2, 2019)

they look tasty, must have been some good size walleye's look like some big fillets


----------



## danbury (Jun 2, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Walleye is not common where I come from, but I've caught a Sauger (a close relative) around these parts.  It was very tasty dipped in some cornmeal and fried!


Aye... I'm originally from Cameron Parish Louisiana.  No Walleye down there.  My first experience with them was when I did a fly in trip to God's Lake Manitoba many years ago.  Caught lots of them and the guide would fry them up for shore lunches.  Then years later when I moved to Illinois, I would go to northern Wi. fishing for them.
Yes, saugers are related.  Never caught one of those that I'm aware of.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2019)

Wow!!
Wish I had access to that many nice size Walleyes!!
Nice Job!
Looks Awesome!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Nice! Where you getting that many walleye?


I had a couple of pkg from late season ice fishing, to go with a couple fish this past week that I hooked up on.


smokerjim said:


> they look tasty, must have been some good size walleye's look like some big fillets


They were 17" - 20" fish


Preacher Man said:


> Been thinking about going for some walleye. Those look prescription.
> 
> What was your brine recipe?


 to
Got to thank Bearcarver for his "smoked salmon recipe", have used it before with same excellent results.

Thanks all for the likes...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 2, 2019)

Don't they dry up?

I keep planning for a walleye smoke then i end up pan frying them.

P.s. for folks not familiar with walleye - also called pickerel. Imo best white fish are walleye and halibut.Walleye sells for half the price of halibut here; guess which one i eat more often.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 2, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Don't they dry up?
> 
> I keep planning for a walleye smoke then i end up pan frying them.
> 
> P.s. for folks not familiar with walleye - also called pickerel. Imo best white fish are walleye and halibut.Walleye sells for half the price of halibut here; guess which one i eat more often.




Walleye isnt pickerel.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Don't they dry up?
> I thought the same 1st time, that is why I just tried a small batch 1st. Surprisingly they don't that bad.


----------



## danbury (Jun 2, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Don't they dry up?
> 
> I keep planning for a walleye smoke then i end up pan frying them.
> 
> P.s. for folks not familiar with walleye - also called pickerel. Imo best white fish are walleye and halibut.Walleye sells for half the price of halibut here; guess which one i eat more often.


I'm with you... if I get my hands on some walleye, they are dipped in cornmeal/flour/seasoning and pan fried.  After walleye, good wild caught catfish is my go to fish!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 2, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Walleye isnt pickerel.


Sorry. Up here it goes by both names. Not sure how is south of the border.


----------



## danbury (Jun 2, 2019)

Could be a area thing on fish names.  Down south where I'm from, Crappie are called White perch and up here in the north they are called crappie.  When I first moved to Illinois and got into a bunch of crappie, the guy I was fishing with was making fun of me because I called them white perch.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 2, 2019)

danbury said:


> Could be a area thing on fish names.  Down south where I'm from, Crappie are called White perch and up here in the north they are called crappie.  When I first moved to Illinois and got into a bunch of crappie, the guy I was fishing with was making fun of me because I called them white perch.


Most likely. Sorry if i created confusion.

I hired a boat + skipper once for walleye fishing in lake Erie. We were out on the water...he was going on and on about pickerel. I told him "sorry but i didnt pay to fish pickerel, i am here for walleye". He probably tells the story to this day  to his customers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Sorry. Up here it goes by both names. Not sure how is south of the border.




Walleye is like a BIG Yellow Perch, and Awesome eating.
Pickerel is more streamlined, and IMO are so bony they're only good to eat if you grind them & make Fish Patties with them. We don't usually keep Pickerel, because they're too Bony. 
Pickerel are like a baby Pike or Musky, but mostly all we have around here are "Chain" Pickerel.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 8, 2019)

Didn't make that up


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2019)

Below is what they look like around here, in Eastern PA:













*Walleye*


----------



## PAS (Jun 8, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Below is what they look like around here, in Eastern PA:
> 
> View attachment 397574
> 
> ...


 Same here in N.E. Ohio


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 8, 2019)

here in northeast pa 
pickerel are pickerel and walleye are walleye two totally different fish, we used to pickle the pickerel those small bones actually dissolve really tasty nice white fillets.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 8, 2019)

No question we are all talking about the perch-like fish walleye not the pike-like pickerel.

But for some reason in Canada it is also called pickerel. Why? Don't know.


----------

